# quad shop customs clutching



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

will a 2001-2006 sportsman 500 clutch kit work in my 2000 500. just wanting to know if theres any difference in the clutching or not.


----------



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

anybody?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I cant say one way or the other... If they look the same.... and the splines match up I dont see why it wouldnt...


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

they will work


----------



## prairieforce (Mar 26, 2011)

Does the 2000 have the engine braking on it? I think the 2001 and later does.


----------



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah. it does EBS


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I just ordered my clutch yesterday for the wife's 06 sportsman 500.. Can't wait to install it this weekend..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

word. Let us know how you like their work!


----------



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

tell me how ya like it


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Will do!! I will do a post when I get it so everyone knows hows to one also.


----------

